# New String Loop D Loop Installation Pliers from Outer Limit Archery



## bdb314 (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

that is really slick...nice advancement on viper d loop pliers


----------



## bdb314 (Oct 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks good. If you send me a pair I'll be on your prostaff!


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

I will be a prostaffer if you send me a pair of pliers TOO!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I really think I will be ordering those today  What do they run?


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

like to order a set what is price and info


----------



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

I just went to their web site and ordered me a pair . 33.00 shipped . 28 or 29 bucks is the price of the pliers .


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I just went to the website to order a pair and it tried to charge me $15.00 for shipping. Is this right?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I picked up a set and it ended up being $36 shipped to my door not bad, then I used these and they are worth every single penny. I am selling my viper d loop pliers, I have no intentions of going back. I love a short d loop and this makes it very simple and easy to get a consistent short dloop.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Impressive!!!*


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> I picked up a set and it ended up being $36 shipped to my door not bad, then I used these and they are worth every single penny. I am selling my viper d loop pliers, I have no intentions of going back. I love a short d loop and this makes it very simple and easy to get a consistent short dloop.


What site did you order from? I tried to order direct from the website and like I said,it added $15 for shipping. Aint got to tell you I cancelled that transaction.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ghost 133 said:


> What site did you order from? I tried to order direct from the website and like I said,it added $15 for shipping. Aint got to tell you I cancelled that transaction.


I shot you a pm about it but when you guys check out make sure that you select the economy shipping or the priority shipping. :thumbs_up


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> I shot you a pm about it but when you guys check out make sure that you select the economy shipping or the priority shipping. :thumbs_up


What he said X2. I didnt see the shipping option section and it was hitting me for next day air.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

moving my new favorite d loop pliers back in view not many people know about them yet.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

check these out.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Check out the best d loop pliers I have used todate.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for my favorite d loop pliers


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

take a look at these pliers they work better then advertised


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

They do, I just got some ..The cool thing is I can make any size loop with these, not limited to just the size of the pliers



05_sprcrw said:


> take a look at these pliers they work better then advertised


----------



## hunt4food2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ordered me a set from the web site today. These look very handy.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> Check out the best d loop pliers I have used todate.


Finally got to it to make an order Dustin..


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> They do, I just got some ..The cool thing is I can make any size loop with these, not limited to just the size of the pliers


 Yep and that is the best part they are so much more flexible :thumbs_up



hunt4food2 said:


> Ordered me a set from the web site today. These look very handy.


You will be very happy with them, the vipers just won't cut it after you use these. The first time you use them it takes a little fumbling around to get used to them. Once you learn the process things get easy quick and then you will never go back. 



Okie101 said:


> Finally got to it to make an order Dustin..


You will absolutely love them Okie


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Moving these back up


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

Got these and they look great. Have not needed to use them yet but as soon as my Matrix Plus gets here I will.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Moving them back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Check out these d loop pliers


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> You will absolutely love them Okie


Yep.....I do....:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Okie101 said:


> Yep.....I do....:wink:


Thank goodness I can breath a sigh of relief now :lol:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## cannaflauge (Nov 21, 2010)

Mamma got me some for Christmas... Woohoo


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

cannaflauge said:


> Mamma got me some for Christmas... Woohoo


That is awesome


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Check these d loop pliers out they work a million times better then the Vipers do.


----------



## duxbux (Nov 22, 2008)

I just got mine, Quick shipping. I'll give a report when the rig gets in.


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

Just ordered a pair and can't wait to get my hands on them


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

jaredc said:


> Just ordered a pair and can't wait to get my hands on them


They are awesome, you will love them.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Its too late for an xmas present but these are the ultimate set of shop pliers for that tuner in your group.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up for some great pliers


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

Just ordered a pair of these and can't wait to try them out


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

JStrebin said:


> Just ordered a pair of these and can't wait to try them out


That is awesome you will love them!


----------



## WheelinArcher (Feb 5, 2008)

Like many of you, I have used Viper...but after watching the video, it looks like I'm going to order me a pair!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

WheelinArcher said:


> Like many of you, I have used Viper...but after watching the video, it looks like I'm going to order me a pair!


I can't stress how much easier it is to tie a short d loop with these over the viper pliers.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

They look nice.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I like the idea. I may have to order me a set.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 16, 2007)

These look cool....


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

You guys will definitely like them if you do your own bow tuning.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

great item for your home shop


----------



## MasterG (Jul 25, 2006)

I need to get my hands on a pair of these.. I love a very short loop!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

MasterG said:


> I need to get my hands on a pair of these.. I love a very short loop!


yes these are the best short loop pliers out there, right now have just enough room for my nock to be fully seated, and the hook on my short and sweet release. I have just enough room it is by far the shortest I have ever been able to get them and it is exactly what I like.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Check these out if you like super short d loops then look no farther then these pliers.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

check out these pliers.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I saw you guys had a booth at the ATA what was that sight attachment that I saw on your banner?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

I bought a pair of these at the ATA. Viper pliers are now OBSOLETE!
(I'm still a finger shooter, but still an archery tech too...)


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I would have to agree yes the vipers get the job done but so does a bicycle, I think I would rather drive a car even though they are a bit more expensive.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

We bought a few sets at the ATA Show. I never liked the Viper ones. These will allow for a very small loop...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

They do make very very small loops.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Back up for the best d loop pliers on the market.


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

They look great. 

Do they work with served nocks between the d-loops?

I'm wondering if the wider loop spacing causes a problem.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

silverback said:


> They look great.
> 
> Do they work with served nocks between the d-loops?
> 
> ...


You should not have any issues with it.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

ok.. i'm in. these look like the ticket. tired of messing with loops being too long. ordered.


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm looking at the picture on their website, and it looks pretty tight between all the pins to allow adequate spacing for served nocks. It looks a little tight on the video too. 

I really want to buy one, but don't want to spend the money if it won't work for my purpose.

I'd really like to hear from the manufacturer or someone who has tried it with served nocks.


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

I am interested in this question as well... I use served in nock sets BUT really want this plier set. It looks as if it should work though.


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

I see what you are saying about the pins being close... may NOT work for served nocks. Anyone know better?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

If I get a chance I will see if I cant just tie a set of nock points on the bow and then try to tie a loop around it and see how it goes. I don't see it being an issue but I could be wrong. I think if it is to wide it would just press down against the served points and still tie it down the snugging process at the very end would be the only possible hang up.


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> If I get a chance I will see if I cant just tie a set of nock points on the bow and then try to tie a loop around it and see how it goes. I don't see it being an issue but I could be wrong. I think if it is to wide it would just press down against the served points and still tie it down the snugging process at the very end would be the only possible hang up.


Thanks. My concern (being a person who has never seen or used one of these) is that using a high and a low served nock point might spread the d-loop knots too far to fit between the pins. I think I see what you're saying about compressing the nock points during the snugging process, but my concern has been whether the d-loop knots would fit between the pins or would be spaced too far to allow the pliers to hook in.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

silverback said:


> Thanks. My concern (being a person who has never seen or used one of these) is that using a high and a low served nock point might spread the d-loop knots too far to fit between the pins. I think I see what you're saying about compressing the nock points during the snugging process, but my concern has been whether the d-loop knots would fit between the pins or would be spaced too far to allow the pliers to hook in.


Not a problem sorry I didn't get a chance to last night but I will have some free time this evening to do it. How far are your knots apart I will try to tie one as similar as I can to your set up so that you will know for sure or not.


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> Not a problem sorry I didn't get a chance to last night but I will have some free time this evening to do it. How far are your knots apart I will try to tie one as similar as I can to your set up so that you will know for sure or not.


I do 5 knots on the top and 7 on the bottom, with a little breathing room in between to prevent nock pinch.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

silverback said:


> I do 5 knots on the top and 7 on the bottom, with a little breathing room in between to prevent nock pinch.


Ok not sure if that will fit, but here at the measurements for gaps between the front pin and the middle pin, as well as middle to back pin, and front pin to rear pin total gap so you have an idea. 

F-M: .30625"
M-B: .30625"
F-B: .8560"


My guess is that the loop knots would be under the pins on the front and back it may still work but I am not sure.


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

05_sprcrw said:


> Ok not sure if that will fit, but here at the measurements for gaps between the front pin and the middle pin, as well as middle to back pin, and front pin to rear pin total gap so you have an idea.
> 
> F-M: .30625"
> M-B: .30625"
> ...


Thanks for the info. Greatly appreciated.

My d-loop is very close to 1" from top of top knot to bottom of bottom knot. I think some of it could squish under the pins, but it sounds like it might not work for me. I'm going to hold off right now and keep an eye on this thread. Hopefully I'll hear from somebody who has tried tied nocks with success.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Yea that might be a little too much to squeeze under the pins.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Check these pliers out


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

check these out.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

check them out my favorite d loop pliers out there right now


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Bringing it up for others to check out


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

check out these d loop pliers these are one of the few tools I feel everyone should have.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

morning all you DIY'ers out there check these out


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up for these great pliers.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

if you like to have your own diy shop then these are the d loop pliers for you.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up for these great pliers


----------



## MasterG (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey 05 sprcrw, I received mine yesterday, miss JAg bought them for me. Looking forward to trying them out because I like a short loop and I shoot loop under!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

MasterG said:


> Hey 05 sprcrw, I received mine yesterday, miss JAg bought them for me. Looking forward to trying them out because I like a short loop and I shoot loop under!


That is awesome you will thoroughly enjoy it :cheers:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

all you diy'ers out there if you like a short loop these are the pliers for you.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

back up for a great set of pliers


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

great set of d loop pliers right here


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

Where do I buy them from? Web sight does not work and I can't find on ebay like told by Outer Limit Archery. I want a pair!


----------



## 117149 (Nov 21, 2008)

Grrr...I want a pair too! Outer Limit - are you sold out?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

hmm maybe they need to make more? This is the first I have herd this maybe shoot them an Email and ask whats up.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah, need some of these for the shop and can't find them


----------



## MasterG (Jul 25, 2006)

I was just on the web site and it seemed to be operational? 
http://www.outerlimitarchery.com/index.html


----------



## MasterG (Jul 25, 2006)

OOPS Sorry you r right there are items that are no able to be ordered?


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Arcos (Mar 25, 2009)

Is it possible to adjust the spacing between the loop to cater for smaller nocks like the easton pin nocks?


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

They look awesome


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

How much for shipping to Canada?


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

oh I gotta have some..........


----------

